# Cant hide pump from wedding guests



## Jennywren (Mar 4, 2011)

Been trying dresses on for my sisters wedding on the 7th of may , and you can see the pump on all of them , any ideas where i can hide it ? ive tried on a bra clip and on waist but dresses all reveal pump or outline of pump  Think i might have to resort bact to syringes for that 1 day


----------



## gail1 (Mar 4, 2011)

me being bloody shear minded would say go ahead and wear it with pride after all its part of you and who you are. I know another member has started up a pump bag site that might be an idea worth looking into. good luck in whatever you decide to do and enjoy that day
gail


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Mar 4, 2011)

You could ask a dressmaker to make a pocket in the lining of the dress in a looser part of the dress - maybe in the skirt? I'm doing this for my wedding dress. With all the things I'll be worrying about on the day, I don't want a recent return to the dreaded MDI & the accompanying rubbish BG to be one of them!


----------



## shiv (Mar 4, 2011)

What about a strap for your thigh? You can buy them online somewhere, you could strap it maybe to the back of your thigh or something?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 4, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> You could ask a dressmaker to make a pocket in the lining of the dress in a looser part of the dress - maybe in the skirt? I'm doing this for my wedding dress. With all the things I'll be worrying about on the day, I don't want a recent return to the dreaded MDI & the accompanying rubbish BG to be one of them!



That's a fab idea Emma,
Other thought is to use some tubey grip or what ever it's called and wear it on your thigh.


----------



## Liz! (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you see the pump bags in cotton made by Accu-chek? I have one and it's where I wear mine all the time. It 's on a 'hook over' clip which hooks over the middle of your bra between your boobs and hangs down beneath them. I've worn lots of types of dress with it on and it hasn't shown at all - but on others it does as an outline. You couldn't wear a tight bodice type dress but a floaty wedding one is usually fine. It's comfy as well. They cost about ?14 each, size small. Here it is:


----------



## tracey w (Mar 4, 2011)

If im wearing something and i dont want pump to show, i pop it in my bra cup.

it fits in nicely and cant be seen at all through clothes


----------



## Liz! (Mar 4, 2011)

Compressing breast tissue is implicated in breast cancer which is why I advise everyone with a pump not to do that...


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 4, 2011)

HI,

I bought a cheap garter to attach it on to and put it on a suspender belt so that it wouldnt fall down my leg- that worked.

Im trying to recall, but I think it was randomange that found the tubi-grip idea worked for her too. You can buy it in a chemist or Boots.

Im also one for using a longer line, removing the clip and just popping it inside my bra.

Generally I find the bump of the cannuala abit more annoying than finding a place to put it! now I use a flatter cannula which is nice.

This I think are a wee bit pricey, but check out the ideas- if you are a dab hand with a needle its likely you can create your own based on these ideas:

http://www.pumpwearinc.com/pumpshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1328

http://www.pumpwearinc.com/pumpshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=31

http://www.pumpwearinc.com/pumpshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=412


----------



## tracey w (Mar 5, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Compressing breast tissue is implicated in breast cancer which is why I advise everyone with a pump not to do that...



Nothing is compressed, there is plenty of room in my bra for the pump. It is very comfortable and only wear there on occasions if need be.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 5, 2011)

The other thing worth considering is buying a padded bra or push up bra (whatever they are called!).

I have one from La Senza, you remove the pad out of the pocket from one side and shove your pump in instead, and bingo.

You can even get your pump in and out if you are wearing a sleeveless dress without having to do anything too technical 

I think the message Jenny is dont give up, get creative!


----------



## Liz! (Mar 5, 2011)

That's sounds good - just don't collapse in a hypo necessitating someone having to plunge their hand into your bra to stop your insulin...!


----------



## randomange (Mar 5, 2011)

Like Sugarbum says, I use a tubigrip on my thigh. I like it because it keeps the pump secure, you can't see it, and is fairly easy to access when you need to.


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your tips  Liz your tip could be seen to have advantages


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 5, 2011)

Liz! said:


> That's sounds good - just don't collapse in a hypo necessitating someone having to plunge their hand into your bra to stop your insulin...!




I'm not worried about that, I never stop my pump when Im hypo anyway.

.....Id be more worried about someone nicking my money from the same hiding place!


----------



## margie (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is practical but could you pin a corsage over the area where you end up siting the pump, so its sort of camouflaged.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 8, 2011)

*thigh band*

Accu-chek do a great thighband, with suspenders if needed. They are available in black or white. This would hide the pump easily, unless you fancy doing the can-can or dancing on the tables, after a little too much pop!


----------



## Kim23 (Mar 10, 2011)

When I got married I put my pump in the middle of my bra in between the cups as there is a natural dip for all women and when I wear dresses for just normal things I wear it clipped onto side of my underpants or on a small elasticated belt. An idea though is maybe wear a sash around ur waist and put ur pump in between the bow at the back? But I agree with others that you should wear it with pride as it is a part of you.


----------



## MCH (Mar 11, 2011)

Kim23 said:


> An idea though is maybe wear a sash around ur waist and put ur pump in between the bow at the back? But I agree with others that you should wear it with pride as it is a part of you.



What a clever idea!  

I am not on a pump, but am sure I would never have thought of that as a possibility.


----------

